# How Old Are You?



## ronp (Oct 27, 2009)

I think most of us are over 40 let's see.


----------



## raceyb (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking at B'day ages for awhile on here, I'm guessing upper 30's to low 40's as an average.


----------



## alx (Oct 27, 2009)

I am 40,but i voted 30-40


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 27, 2009)

34 for me ......


----------



## kookie (Oct 27, 2009)

36 here.... I am going to say alot of us in the 30 to 50 range..........


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 27, 2009)

Older than dirt applies to many of us I think


----------



## ronp (Oct 27, 2009)

Me included.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm 29. Been 29 for seven years now....


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 27, 2009)

I turn 61 on the 13th of November...

I remember when dirt was invented I helped choose the name for it...


----------



## ncdodave (Oct 27, 2009)

old enough to know better still to young to care! 
lmao!


----------



## rod guy (Oct 27, 2009)

52 and feel everyday of it!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 27, 2009)

Mind is.............22
Body says.........90
Actual is...........53

Yes, I'm a dedicated..............


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 27, 2009)

good poll Ron. And I must say. Daymn yall are old.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 27, 2009)

60 is right around the corner.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not older than dirt, although my first car was a 1954 Chevy Bel Air. Actually, I'm turning 64 tomorrow and smoking out the guys next door just to let 'em know the old man's at it again.


----------



## ronp (Oct 27, 2009)

I guess I'll be the first to wish you a happpy birthday here Rich. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## rod guy (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy birthday Rich, mine was today.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 27, 2009)

And Happy Birthday to you too my friend.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Ron, I'm still trying to get a handle on life.


----------



## ronp (Oct 27, 2009)

Sometimes it is not easy, LOL.


----------



## mr mac (Oct 27, 2009)

I realized I was getting older when the barber asked if I wanted him to trim my eyebrows and the hair in my ears.  *sigh*


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Oct 27, 2009)

Yep mee too! The hair in the ears thing stinks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The graying hair I don't mind. AAAHHH but whatcha gonna do???


----------



## blue (Oct 27, 2009)

*35* going on 26


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 27, 2009)

Old enough ta vote an to dang gum young ta retire!


----------



## cman95 (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday rich!!


----------



## trig (Oct 27, 2009)

Just turned 22 couple months ago.


----------



## warthog (Oct 27, 2009)

65 next week.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 27, 2009)

I am 39-1/2


----------



## evo 9 guy (Oct 27, 2009)

I am 23 years young.


----------



## surgem7 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hair. What hair? I kinda remember something like that. I'm 79.


----------



## bman62526 (Oct 27, 2009)

Turned 37 on Sunday  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Asked the wife for something nice....still waiting.


----------



## bbqhead (Oct 27, 2009)

51 and 1/2 years and many more to go!!


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm the same


----------



## blacklab (Oct 27, 2009)

Younger than dirt, just not by much


----------



## smokester (Oct 27, 2009)

Well lets just say I remember I Love Lucy... "before they were Re-Runs."


----------



## the iceman (Oct 27, 2009)

Have you guys noticed that there aren't a whole lot of the ladies checkin' in?


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanx alot for reminding me, Sir Admin!!!


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 27, 2009)

You are pushin buttons there ICEMAN... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Actually that's what the 3 20-30 recorded are... they never tell the truth...


----------



## memphisbud (Oct 27, 2009)

47 and still rockin!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Oct 27, 2009)

At the tail end of 54


----------



## chefrob (Oct 27, 2009)

43..................i think.


----------



## carnuba (Oct 27, 2009)

i'm so old i still owe moses a dollar


ok 48


----------



## eman (Oct 27, 2009)

i'm starting the down hill slide, Be 51 in about 19 days


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 27, 2009)

Come on I know there are a lot more out there that is older than dirt... Don't let them young whipper snappers beat us...


----------



## blue (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, you gotta take into the account that the ladies are all putting 29 as their age in the poll.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2009)

I will be 61 exactly 51 days after Paul (Jan 3).


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 27, 2009)

Just turned the big 50 in september, it's just a number,,,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,,,


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 27, 2009)

This young man is 34! But I feel 18 some days......and the next I feel 80!


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll be 61 two days after Bearcarver, can't say exactly because I don't know what time of day he was born. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For all you that are younger think you have aches and pains now, whoa..., just wait.

Gene


----------



## grandpajohn (Oct 27, 2009)

When I had my 50th BD (16 years ago) party my son gave me a coffee mug with the following statement; After 50 what doesn't hurt doesn't work! He through it was funny, being that he was just about 22 at the time. It is very true I'm sorry to say. After using the mug for several years, I wrapped it up and put it away. Then I told the wife that if I'm not around when our son turns 50 to make sure he gets the mug then.


----------



## turkeywire (Oct 27, 2009)

I fall in the older than dirt category.  I'll be 64 in March.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I'm not exactly older than dirt I just feel like it I too turned 50 this year but mine was in July


----------



## scubadoo97 (Oct 27, 2009)

I was wondering what was skewing the curve


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 27, 2009)

Im with alot of us here dirt should cover it before it covers us.


----------



## smokester (Oct 27, 2009)

Ahh heck, thats O.K. with me.


----------



## rickw (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm 50 for a little while longer. I turn 51 next month but voted 40-50 on the poll


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 27, 2009)

Cool poll, Ron.


----------



## hemi (Oct 27, 2009)

_I been around since moby**** was a minnow..  Will be 58 next month..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



_


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 27, 2009)

Naw, I'm 61 going on 30;and Still Smoking, after all these years


----------



## desertlites (Oct 27, 2009)

feeling pretty good for 53 here.


----------



## ravenclan (Oct 28, 2009)

At 42 years of age i still feel young and as my Grandpa told me ..........

The more active you are the better you will feel !!


----------



## smokinphil (Oct 28, 2009)

52  for  me


----------



## raceyb (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, it looks like we are 40's and 50's.  46 here.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 28, 2009)

Yea but we have had 928 views and only 62 replies and 112 votes.  Somebody is holding out... I know there are more old farts out there so speak up...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 28, 2009)

Proud to be part of the older than dirt team at 63


----------



## Dutch (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm 53 meownself.   Though one day last week I was at the local hardware store with a new neighbor and we were talking grandkids when the cashier asked how many kids and grandkids we had. I replied that Ma and me have 7 kids that range from 30 yrs down to 17 and 5 grandkids that run from 13 yrs down to 3 mos.  She replied that I didn't look that old and thought I was only 45. I'm a graying, balding, fat dude and I look 45? What the . . . Anyhoo my neighbor asked how old I was and I told him "Old enough to know how but wise enough to know better"!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 29, 2009)

Bump...  Come on now don't be shy...


----------



## mike chs (Oct 29, 2009)

I just flew by 59th last week and I still can't figure out how they go by so quickly.


----------



## brandsbay (Oct 29, 2009)

42 here    .


----------



## rodc (Oct 29, 2009)

39 for another 4 days - not looking forward to big four oh.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





At least I've been bald since my 20s (shaved head since then)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmmmm, nobody on the poll under 20.
Could that be because you are supposed to be 21 to smoke ?

Bearcarver


----------



## calculus (Oct 29, 2009)

I just turned 50. The poll gives me 2 choices, 40-50 or 50-60 I think I'll take 40-50 it sounds better


----------



## rjdumas (Oct 30, 2009)

23 here


----------



## mph (Oct 31, 2009)

48 and geezin!


----------



## farnsworth (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm 49 at the moment but feeling younger now - with this economy I'm getting farther from retirement every day!


----------



## mikesr (Oct 31, 2009)

61 here and all the young guys I fish with keep reminding me that I'm the oldest guy.  Maybe that's because I pull rank on them all the time.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

No one under 20??????????????????????????????/


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 4, 2009)

Right, just like there are only 20 Over 60...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't they wish....


----------



## gnubee (Nov 4, 2009)

I planned to invent dirt but while I was waiting for it to cool down and solidify enough to be invented, Al Gore beat me too it and got the patent. 

I got him back when I invented the internet first, although as usual he tried to get all the credit for it. 

I remind him of that every now and then but He ignores me and treats it as an inconvienient truth. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You know you're getting old when your age number is higher than your IQ score. 

PS I am in the older than dirt catigory I even got my gold card to prove it.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah its a Bump.............


----------



## michchef (Nov 6, 2009)

Right now I'm doin' the double nickel. Half way between the half century mark and "older than dirt".


----------



## cocomm (Nov 9, 2009)

thank heaven for the maverick auto thrermo. beeps me to keep my head in the game and on task should i drift... 12 year aarp member


----------



## nate_46 (Nov 9, 2009)

Voted for 40 cause in Jan it will be true.  The real question is how old you feel.....  I feel like I'm 60.  Should have taken care of my body at an earlier age.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 13, 2009)

I just cant believe that we dont have 1 yungun out there under 20...We use to BBQ all the time down on the river when I was that age, but we didnt have no internet so I dont guess I would have been a SMF member either...Anyway
Bump for the Iceman


----------



## jehoric (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm right at 20, myself. Egads. I might be the youngest person here!

... I'm used to it... I first started using message forums when Ken Griffey Junior was traded to the Cincinnati Reds... so, at age 11 or so I believe.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 19, 2009)

I somewhere in the lower 50's I think.


----------



## jon foster (Jan 24, 2010)

I missed the voting but lets just say I'm over 40 without a doubt.

Jon.


----------



## john dice (Jan 24, 2010)

I am 24 years old.


----------



## ellymae (Jan 24, 2010)

Ditto.....


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Jan 24, 2010)

53, but got the senior discount at a Wendy's without even thinking of asking when I was 42. And got it again today when I got a haircut. Gray hair will do that to you.


----------



## jimwalter73 (Jan 24, 2010)

36 and just now starting the family


----------



## nastystang (Jan 24, 2010)

I'am 46


----------



## lownslow (Jan 24, 2010)

I will be called paranoid I'm sure but all these polls and threads about personal details are an identity theif's wet dream.  All this information is out there forever for anyone to see: What is your profession, age, picture, pet names, kid(s) names and pictures, where do you live.  Which ones did I miss?

I know that Ron and any other member that start these threads are not theifs but I have noticed that SMF has quite a data base here that is ripe for anyone to take from.

Sorry to piss on the parade but I just would hate to see any of you get taken advantage of.  And if you think I am a jerk for spoiling the fun just ignore my 2cts, it's no skin off my back.


----------



## gravey (Jan 24, 2010)

Didn't get to poll, but I'm 23.


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 24, 2010)

The way I heard it when God made dirt he said "Move over Paul I need to put sometin' there."

BTW I'm 42 with 6 kids ages 6,8,10,12,15 and 17


----------



## jon foster (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not too worried about things posted online. Most things are not useful and probably too boring to use anyway. And for me, there is another guy that lives around the corner with the exact same name...

If online identity theft of any kind is a concern the first thing people should do is dump Microsoft operating systems and applications. If you want to talk about EASY ways to steal things, Microsoft has served you all up on a silver platter.

Jon.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 24, 2010)

Birth Certificate says 46, tired,worn out, old azz says way older then that!!


----------



## nwdave (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, I didn't get play in the poll, guess that's what I get for being a FNG but I qualified for Medicare last August, so that makes me 65.  Now that I see myself rapidly getting more time to do as I wish, I find that places like the SMF are keeping me very busy, trying to figure out what is next on the l-o-n-g list of "I've got to try that one out".


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd be 28, but too much abuse on the body from playing sports when I was younger makes me feel so much older!


----------



## schaydu (Jan 24, 2010)

i just turned 22 on friday. yeah im a youngin haha


----------



## ga pine needle (Jan 24, 2010)

SAME HERE! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






At work their always asking me if I had a chance to date Eve before Adam started hitting on her.


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 24, 2010)

So old that what I use to do all night now takes all night to do!  LOL


----------

